# Will baby oil clog pores or cause breakouts?



## Jewelry (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm really stuck!!!

I have normal/dry skin and I get acne occasionally but every single cleanser I've used dry my skin and if I put moisturizers at night I will get a face full of pimples the next morning so I'm looking for something that will take off my makeup without drying my skin.

I heard that baby oil takes off makeup but I'm scared it will cause me to breakout or clog my pores so can any one tell me their experiences or advice?

Thanks I really need the info.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 6, 2007)

i think u just need to get a moisturizer that wont clog pores. mine never does no matter how much i put on . but mine is water based!

and i wont use baby oil. i dont wanna regret getting more pimples!

ppl do say olive oil does a gd job in removing makeup


----------



## anangel (Jul 6, 2007)

I recommend Complex 15 if you're looking for a moisturizer that won't break you out; no oil, no scent, no color- it works great for me.

I use baby oil to remove eye make up, but always right before washing my face so I get rinse it off.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 6, 2007)

Use baby oil to take off eye make up, it works ver y well. However, you should use Pond's cold cream (with a wash cloth -- very gently) to take off your face make up. I go over it with a light wash with my regular cleanser for good measure, though.

,

Anyway, moisturizer is good for your skin, and you need something that is non-comedogenic. I am acne prone and have never had a problem with Complex 15 (which is awesome) or the Neutrogena Oil Free line.


----------



## SalJ (Jul 6, 2007)

Baby oil is just mineral oil and perfume.

It creates a barrier on the skin but doesn't actually block pores, like a lot of companies would have you believe. It really just depends on your skin - some people swear by it, some people it makes them break out - like me!

It is in a lot of moisturisers and creams/lotions that are on the shelves out there.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 6, 2007)

Iv never used baby oil, but i always use baby lotion to remove my make up and that doesnt break me out.


----------



## Jewelry (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks everyone. i think i will just use it for eye makeup to be safe.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I'd use baby oil to remove eye makeup, but not anywhere else. Have you tried Cetaphil for a cleanser? Alot of girls on here seem to like it. And there are so many good moisturizers out there. I'd just find one that's oil free and says it won't clog pores. hth


----------



## semantje (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont know about baby oil but i use baby wipes to remove my make up, doesnt dry out my skin, and its really really dry believe me! i dont need a moisturizer after


----------



## SoapiaCopia (Mar 10, 2014)

The best hands down facial moisturizing for normal to dry skin is either sweet almond oil or grapeseed oil. There is a misconception that oil-free means that it won't clog your pores, or that it is safer to use on your skin, but that is just not the case. These days moisturizers are FULL of chemicals that are bad for your skin and cause all kinds of issues down the road, like skin cancer. This may seem drastic, but it's the truth. Your skin is an organ, and it will absorb everything you put on it EXCEPT WATER. Your skin is water proof. I have normal to dry skin, and I have made the switch and I can't believe how much better my skin looks! I use sweet almond oil with a couple of drops of pure lavender essential oil and a few drops of vitamin e oil. I put it on at night, I even wear it under my makeup. I know it seems crazy, but it is NOT greasy and absorbs fast! Besides it has all the stuff the other moisturizes try and put in theirs, but in a natural form. Look up "sweet almond oil for topical use." You will be surprised!

Or just read this: 

http://www.beeyoutiful.com/almond-oil.html


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SoapiaCopia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The best hands down facial moisturizing for normal to dry skin is either sweet almond oil or grapeseed oil. There is a misconception that oil-free means that it won't clog your pores, or that it is safer to use on your skin, but that is just not the case. These days moisturizers are FULL of chemicals that are bad for your skin and cause all kinds of issues down the road, like skin cancer. This may seem drastic, but it's the truth. Your skin is an organ, and it will absorb everything you put on it EXCEPT WATER. Your skin is water proof. I have normal to dry skin, and I have made the switch and I can't believe how much better my skin looks! I use sweet almond oil with a couple of drops of pure lavender essential oil and a few drops of vitamin e oil. I put it on at night, I even wear it under my makeup. I know it seems crazy, but it is NOT greasy and absorbs fast! Besides it has all the stuff the other moisturizes try and put in theirs, but in a natural form. Look up "sweet almond oil for topical use." You will be surprised!

Or just read this: 

http://www.beeyoutiful.com/almond-oil.html

Agreed on many points! The face produces natural oils to keep your skin safe. Why wouldn't you want to add good oils to it to keep it healthy? There are many oils that are good for the skin, some more or less comedogenic than others. Baby oil might not be the greatest for some people, but you can always do a patch test: without changing any other part of your routine, use the baby oil to cleanse a small section of your face, typically where you get breakouts is best (since that's where you're worried about)! If you start breaking out after using this for a few days, and it stops when you stop using it, then your skin can't handle it.

Sweet almond oil and grapeseed oil are great for a lot of people, I wouldn't say it's hands down best because our skin is all unique though. Some people have luck with coconut oil, jojoba oil, argan oil, etc. Using oils to clean your makeup works because oil dissolves oil (which many makeups have) and because it adds to the good oils on your face which can be stripped off using harsh cleansers. Google "Oil Cleansing Method" to see your options and more information, and patch test before using on your whole face!

Also, skin is not waterproof, it's water resistant. Small nitpick but it makes a big difference. It's important to hydrate your skin with water by washing it (not excessively) and then adding a moisturizer (which helps keep the water on your skin and absorb it).

Finally, I hesitate about the suggestion to put lavender essential oil on your face. Firstly, any claims for lavender's effects on the skin are unsubstantiated or inconclusive. Secondly, there is a little evidence that it could be an allergen and cause contact dermatitis in a proportion of people. I don't see any scientific positives in putting in on your face as opposed to just smelling it for "aromatherapy" purposes.

All in all, you'll never know if it'll work for you until you try! Do your research (message me if you'd like help finding sources) and good luck!


----------



## Jacythomas001 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Jewelry,

I agree for not using the baby oil to remove the make up, as it will lead to more pimples on your face. I would suggest you to use a good quality of moisturiser that suits to your skin. Use products which do not contain chemicals and are natural and thus do not react to your skin. I have been using Yllume products, their cleanser and tonic mist.. they are just great and gives the skin a clear and a radiating effect. 

Regards

Jacy


----------

